# Apple Cranberry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 cups of sliced apples of your choice
1 cup of fresh or frozen cranberries
1 cup of cliced pears
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 cup od chopped pitted dates
1 tblsp Arrowroot powder
1/4 tsp lemon juice
1/4 cup od maple syrup
1 1/2 cup of rolled oats
1/4 tsp banilla
3/4 cup of apple juice
1 ts of nutmeg

Preheat oven to 375 degs. In a shallow baking dish, combine apples, vranberries and pears. In a blender puree cinnamon, dates, arrowroot, lemon juice and maple syrup and pour over apple mixture. Combine oats, vanilla, apple juice, and nutmeg and mix with your fingers or a wooden spoon until the apple juice is mixed in. Sprinkle topping ocerev apples. Bake until bubbly and slightly browned about 40 mins.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Balckberry Cobbler*

1 cup of flour
1 cup brown sugar
4 oz of unsalted butter cut into pieces
1 1/2 tsp ground ginger
1 cup granola
4 tblsp lemon juice
8 cups of fresh blackberrie, cleaned
1 cup of sugar3 tblsp unsalted butter cunt into pieces

Cmbine the flour, sugar, 4 oz of butter, and ginger together in a mixing bowl. Work until it forms corse meal consistency. Add the granola and mix until incorporated. 

In a seperate bowl, combine blackberries, sugar, lemon juice and toss to coat evenly. 

Place the blackberry mixture into medium sized baking pan and place the remaining butter on top. Sprinkle on topping and bake in a 325 deg for 30 mins or until lightly brown.


----------

